

Einstein: NewtonOS running on other operating systems - jasonmp85
https://github.com/pguyot/Einstein

======
PebblesHD
While the Newton was a little before my time this has inspired me to pull out
my drawer of CLIÉs, Palms, PocketPCs and other misc PDA stuff and have a play.
Now I just need to find a MemoryStick Pro...

------
maxxxxx
It would be cool to see NewtonOS on an iPad or Android tablet. With current
CPU power this would be a great system.

~~~
osxrand
>> Einstein officially runs on MacOS X with partial support for iOS, Android,
Linux and Windows.

Maybe one day :)

I still have an eMate sitting here, those things were (are) amazing,
especially sharing (beaming) files to each other. And with the wifi card in
it, I still fire it up and play occasionally

